#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 02.03.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ekkehardt> Ähm... was ist Modus -o?
<phillip> hallo Ekkehardt
<Ekkehardt> N'Abend :)
<phillip> was stand da genau?
<Ekkehardt> (18:01:19) Modus (-o Ekkehardt   ) von dickson.freenode.net
<phillip> freenode stand gerade unter dos
<phillip> ich denke das ware ein netsplit
<Ekkehardt> Sowas muss nicht sein...
<Ekkehardt> MH, ok.
<phillip> und du warst alleine im channel
<phillip> und dann op
<phillip> und dann kam chanserv wieder und hat dir den op status wieder entzogen
<Ekkehardt> Achso, ok.
<Ekkehardt> Is ja nicht tragisch, wenn ich allein op bin. Da mach ich nix kaputt ;)
<Ekkehardt> Hätte aber auch nicht gewusst, wie sonst.
<phillip> http://blog.freenode.net/2014/02/turbulence/
<phillip> Ekkehardt: ich denke wenn du was verändert hättest, hätte chanser das wieder geändert
<phillip> v
<phillip> oder ppq ? wie ist das?
<Ekkehardt> Ich war heute auch mal für ein paar Minuten nicht mit freenode verbunden. Aber da das bei unserem Uni-IRC ständig passiert hab ich nicht weiter drauf geachtet.
<phillip> ja ich glaube alle wurden kurz rausgeschmissen
<phillip> Ekkehardt: wenn ich mich recht eintsinne gibt es eine Lebens-Nummer für einen channel bei einen netsplit wird dann der ältere channel genommen glaube ich
<phillip> wenn beide wieder zusammen kommen
<phillip> aber dann spielt service (chanserv) nich mit rein der alles machen kann
<phillip> *noch
<Ekkehardt> OK. Ich nutze zwar IRC seit ca schon immer, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das funtioniert. Und schon garnicht, as in einem Fehlerfall abläuft.
<Ekkehardt> +w
<phillip>  /mode Ekkehardt +w
<phillip> das
<Ekkehardt> Ähm, das w hat oben gefehlt...
<phillip> auch so
<phillip> ich dachte du willst dein user-mode auf +w stetzen
<phillip> für wallops
<Ekkehardt> *lol* ne, ich wüsste nichtmal, obs den gibt
<phillip> Nachrichten übers netzwerk
<phillip> tomaw/Wallops-: NickServ enforcement is loaded again now. We're still keeping an eye on everything else to ensure everything is running okay.
<phillip> das war die letzte eben gerade
<Ekkehardt> Praktisch. War mir aber unbekannt.
<phillip> ich dachte du hast das gerade gelesen und dann probiert
<phillip> ;)
<Ekkehardt> Ich habs natürlich probiert, aber erst, nachdem du das geschrieben hattest. Achja, man kann ja so herrlich aneinander vorbeischreiben ;)
<phillip> ;)
<phillip> vorallen wenn man Fehler der anderen errät
<phillip> wie ich
<phillip> ;)
